# Solved: PC won't turn off



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I am running WIN98SE for about 3months now,it had been working fine until recently.If i go to,for ex. the control panel and try to delete or ad,when i hit apply or OK,the screen just stays there.If I hit CTRL ALT DELETE it tells me EXPLORER is not responding.If I hit OK or end it still does nothing,i must restart PC manually.Also the same problem when turning PC off,it won't ,it tells me explorer is not responding but if I click that it still will not turn off and it will say another program is not responding.I have run adaware and it is finding lots of stuff to take off,much too much stuff.Somewhere there is a problem....Help..
THanx...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

post a hijack log

get it here:http://www.download.com/HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10379544.html


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

OK,I had to reinstall HJthis and ran a scan,the scan showed very little.I used to be able to save the scan in my notepad which is on my desktop but now when HJT says save I can only save it on my desktop and when I go to click it nothing happens.What next.Thanx..I am a little frustrated at this point but will hold on.....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The log should automatically appear when you select "do a scan and save the log file". You can copy/paste that directly to a reply. (Edit > Select All, Edit > Copy, then right click and paste here)

If you save the log to the desktop as is it will have a .log extension. You can save it with a .txt extension. Your file association for .log files may need to be reassociated. You can do that by selecting (highlighting) it, then shift+right click and select "Open With" from the menu. Select Notepad and check "always use".


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Download hijact to your desktop open hijack.exe and let it use the default path. click do a scan and save a log file then copy and paste it in your post.

That's just info but are you saying you have tried that and it doesn't work??


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

When you say ,selecting it,select what,not sure what you mean,I am slowly learning this stuff.Thanx.When my log appears in HJT how do I copy paste,right clicking does nothing and i don't see anything on HJT log that say copy paste..


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I DL HJT and put a desktop icon,when i click it it says HJT already running.I used to DL the HJT file to the notepad in the past..Hope this helps..


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I think you have 2 hijacks running close them both. and click on the hijack Icon and click on *do a scan and save a log file * then click the left button on your mouse and hold it down and drag it so that all the log turns blue...then press Ctrl+C keys.....in your reply click in the place to reply and press Ctrl+V keys


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

OK,turned off the other HJT and now the icon takes me to HJT.I did a scan and save a log but when i went to left click and drag nothing turned blue,nothing happened.Next.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK have you clicked on* Do a system scan and save a logfile*....then a log should come up usually in notepad either click and drag like suggested or click *file* top left and save.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Yes i did DO A SYSTEM SCAN AND SAVE A LOG FILE.Then I clicked SAVE LOG and that opens a save logfile box where i can save the log in desktop but when hitting that icon it won't open.How do I make my notepad the default so that it will be saved there.Will that help.I use the notepad to copy some stuff..In my notepad I have a place to click FILE,but not in my HJT log.Hope this helps.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try using these:

*Adaware * (Update this program on line prior to the Scan)

http://www.download.com/3000-2144-10045910.html/


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I clicked the link to download .com but it says not found.I have AD-Aware se and spybot if it matters.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try running these

*Ccleaner*

http://www.ccleaner.com/

when you open Ccleaner uncheck everything but (lefthand pane for now only check,Temporary Internet files,Cookies,Temporary files.)

*Spybot* (Update this program on line prior to the Scan)

http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10401314.html


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Select the "MANAGE ATTACHMENTS" option in the reply window here and browse to the saved log, select and upload it as an attachment.

My instruction previously to make notepad the default association was:

You can do that by selecting (highlighting) it, then shift+right click and select "Open With" from the menu. Select Notepad and check "always use".


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if I did this right.So lets see.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:05:57 PM, on 10/20/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA COMPONENTS\ENCODER\WMENCAGT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOBNZ08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - Startup: Encoder Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\WMENCAGT.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdcxuser/asp/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I did what you aked in notepad and the did a HJT log but when I went to save it to my desktop in the save logfile box there is no notepad in there.Thanx for the patiance.
Here is an example.If I go to NFL.com for this weeks schedule I can highlite this weeks schedule by left clicking and dragging then hit copy and go to my notepad and paste and the schedule is there.Hope this helps..

To clarify.In the save lofile box under desktop the notepad is not there,But in my desktop on my monitor notepad is there.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK checking the log


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I tried to check the attachment but it did not work for me.How about you?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes worked fine and your log is clean so we will have to look elsewhere for the problem.

Try go start then click run type in the box *scanreg /fix * and click ok


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

OK.When i went start run a box came up and said,Cannot repair registry from windows,shut down to DOS and run scanre.exe/fix,which i did and it says all if fixed.Still a hard time shutting down..Also,not sure if it is related but if I go to ,for ex. the control panel and have to check or uncheck something when i hit apply the little globe just keesp rolling until I turne pc off my self....Hope i am not confusing you more...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK your doing fine.......lets try and repair Explorer

From the Start menu, choose Settings and Control Panel. 
Open Add/Remove Programs. 
Highlight Internet Explorer and choose Change/Remove. 
Choose Repair and click OK. 
When prompted, reboot your computer.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

OK.Went to control panel,took forever to respond,did the repair hit ok,took forever to close.Here i am.Thanx for taking the time..


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

There might be a heat issue that you PC is getting hot and slowing down.

Can't remember if you said how old it was and has it been clean out of dust??

Also could be how memory(Ram) you have and how big your hard drive is and how much space is left on it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I agree, the scanlog is clean. Heat might be a real possiblity.

You can test the entire startup configuration this way:

Go to Start > Run, enter *msconfig*

On the "general" tab of msconfig UN check the "load startup group" item and reboot. Do NOT access the internet.

Does the problem still exist? If not, there may be a legitimate file acting up in the startup group.

But for now, run msconfig again and recheck the startup group and reboot so that you have full antivirus protection.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are still here.I have 2 fans working ,always have,I will check them later to be sure they are working fine.I went to configerations and unchecked,load startup group,Hit apply,then hit OK and that is where it stayed.The config.screen stayed on until I hit CTRL ALT DELETE,It said config was not responding till i hit end task,which I did but the startup group is still checked.I cannot uncheck it.Should I just turn off my PC for the night.It does run alot,mabey there is a heat proble.Thanx..


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have it cleaned out of all dust and check the fans are working properly. If you have to take the side off and blow a house fan and see if that helps but don't run it like that for too long.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Well both fans are working and it is not that dusty as it was cleaned up about 2 months ago when I replaced the smaller fan...I will clean it good in the morning.What damage can I be doing if it is overheating.Are the problems I am having sound or acting like overheating?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

freezing and slow can be over heating yes that is a good place to start.

Why did you have to replace a fan?? And is it the right fan??

Did you notice this problem before you replaced the fan or after??


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do you have any problems using the control panel, msconfig or shutting down after starting in Safe Mode? To start in Safe Mode, press and hold the ctrl key on startup and select from the startup menu.

Try running msconfig in Safe Mode and unchecking the startup group from there.

If no issues, selectively enable startups within the startup tab a couple at a time and see if you can find one that is causing the problem.

Also, if you can install Everest Home Edition, it may give you a heat reading on its sensor option. Check it after a cold boot and after the system has been on and is experiencing some problems.

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=3


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I had my pc built by my cousin.He did a great job.There are 2 fans.The smaller add on fan was making noises and not running well,so it was replaced with the same thing in the spring and is still working fine.This group of problems started about 7-10 days ago and have slowly gotten worse.

Rolling'Rog:I will try your suggestions and let you know...


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I went to safe mode with with the F8 key.I went to the control panel with no problem,ran MSCONFIG then unchecked the starting group,hit apply then hit OK,config. screen went right away.Did MSCONFIG again but this time the Starting group still had a check mark but unlike the other check marks that were in bold black,the check mark for the starting group check mark now looked like a faded black.I unchecked it hit apply,then ok,ran MSCONFIG again but faded blk check mark was still there..I shut down the PC and this time it shut right down.All of this in safe mode.Running in reg mode still have trouble going to control panel and shutting down still has problems..We are getting there.Thanx for the support.I might be heading off to sleep right now,so if i miss you guys I will talk to you in the A.M.



OH,and thanx for that download,it tells me everything,mabey I can learn how to read it all.Am looking for the TEMP.Reading,not sure where it is..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Bootup in Safe Mode again and run msconfig, put a check in "selective startup" rather than "normal" startup, but select the startup tab and then manually uncheck all the entries there and reboot in normal mode. Test and restart from there and experiment with replacing Half of the checks you unchecked. If the problem returns then something in that half is responsible. If not, then look for the problem in the half that is still unchecked.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Good morning.The selective box was already checked,always has been,3 boxes were checked and i unchecked and then checked one at a time,ran in regular mode and still have trouble.Evertime there is trouble shutting down or getting out of config.box if I hit CTRL ALT DELETE it always shows EXPLORER not responding.If i end task it, the pc will shut down.Also in the msconfig general box,the check mark in the LOAD START UP GROUP is a faded check,like in the background and If i uncheck it when i restart my PC the faded black check is still there.I just turned on the PC so i don not think it is totally a heat isuue..Thanx..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure if I am being clear here. On the general page, leave the check in "load startup group" and "selective startup". "Normal" startup should be UN checked. Then select the "startup" TAB, and under that tab UN check all entries. Carry this out in Safe Mode. Your shutdown from Safe Mode should be normal -- as it has in the past. Now restart with it configured thusly and test shutdown and other behavior with all entries remaining unchecked under the startup tab.

The config.sys and autoexec.bat boxes on the general tab should also be unchecked. You can leave system.ini and win.ini checked.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Thanx for the clarification.There are 3 items that always turn back on upon retsart in any mode.I turned everything off in safe mode and regular.The 3 items are.
1.encoder agent-windows 2\encoder\wmencagt.exe
2.hpoddt01/exe-hp digital imaging\bin\hpotddol.exe
3.hp psc2000 series-digital 1\bin\hpobn208.exe
these 3 items always come checked upon reboot in any mode.
Also i have noticed that some of my desktop icons are in differant spots upon reboot.Hope this helps.

Also doesn't my HJT log seem kind of short.I have run this in the past and shown them on here and they are much longer..Just wondering..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try physically removing any external devices such as scanners and printers from the computer. You may well need to uninstall the software too, but I'd just try removing the devices first.

And is this something present in Add/Remove programs?

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/wmencagt/

Try removing it in Safe Mode if it is.

The rearrangement of desktop icons is something that tends to occur when rebooting from Safe Mode.

Your scanlog is on the shortside, but very normal other than those entries above which are bit obscure.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

1.I do not see that address you gave in my add/remove

2.When you say physically removing do you mean just unplugging the device,The power or from the PC.The only device i have is a printer,besides my keyboard and mouse and speakers.....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It might be under Windows media components -- I really don't know how it gets installed, since I don't have it. Let's ignore it for now though.

Perhaps we should try this as a test. Open the Device Manager and locate your printer there. Look for an option to "disable in this hardware profile" and reboot. If you don't find it, then shutdown, physically disconnect the printer and reboot.

See if you can then uncheck those HP entries in the scanlog and have them stay unchecked.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

What is Encoder Agent and what does it do?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

All I know about it is what I read in Google.

Here is an MS wassup on "Windows Media Encoder
:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/encoder/default.aspx

http://www.google.com/search?client...dia+encoder"&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

By the way, one thing you might try for further testing is to ctrl-alt-del to open up the Close Programs Window before shutting down.

End task, one at a time, every process EXCEPT Explorer, before shutting down. Then see if Explorer still hangs.


----------



## bellringer (Nov 1, 2005)

I had a problem with the system hanging after clicking on start/shutdown. I had to power down then start in safe mode and run scan disk to get to Explorer. The problem was corrected after removing files from another ANTI-VIRUS program. I am running AVG now but had PC-Cillin. Removed PC-Cillin with add/remove but some files were not deleted and caused the problem. I was able to find the files in the registry and removed them. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the shut down problem will not return. I am running Windows ME.
Bellringer


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

How do I copy the device manager screen to put on here.I have removed my printer but have 4 items in the device manager i want you folks to check out....I am still having problems shutting off pc and also when I go to control panel it takes 30-45 seconds for the CP screen to come up...I am gonna fix this thing yet.Also I tried uninstalling 98se,I did this a few months back and then reinstalled it and everything was back to normal,but in ADD REMOVE when i hit uninstall after it checks for disc errors the next step just freezez up and have to hit Ctrl Alt Delete.It is all very frustrating..Hope I can get this figured out today.Thanx for all the input..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There is no direct way to copy the Device Manager data -- you could take a screenshot of the expanded tree, but if you don't know how to do this the process is somewhat complex: you must use the alt+print screen key, then paste the clipboard image into a program which can save it as a jpeg and upload it here.

Why not just try disabling the Device Manger hardware in question for a test. On the properties page there is a "disable in this hardware profile" option.

Also, with respect to the Control Panel, do a search for all *.cpl files (you will find them in c:\windows\system). Double click each to open them independently. Is there one or more that takes longer to open than others, or does not open at all?

And did you ever try using the Close Programs window to end-task individual tasks (excluding Explorer) before shutting down?


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> And did you ever try using the Close Programs window to end-task individual tasks (excluding Explorer) before shutting down?


Goodmorning Rollin'Rog,Yes I did that and even after clearing all the programs with end task the PC kinda frooze with my desktop picture but no icons ,I had to reboot maually.I tried to disable the printer in device manager,there are 4 differant spots that have the printer on it,after I disabled and hit OK my little worm that shows trying to finish just stayed there to this point still nothing happening and now that I went back to look at device manager the box is now blank,nothing,nadda,just the properties page but blank..Hope this helps


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The device manager is now completely blank? You need to restore a registry pronto.

After completely shutting down, restart and hold the ctrl key to get the startup menu. Choose the "command prompt" option. At the prompt enter:

*scanreg /restore*

choose a started registry just prior to this problem. Do not select the oldest or 5th as this will likely fail. Make sure the choices available are not very old.

If all registries are very old or fail to restore try instead:

*scanreg /fix*

If you sucessfully restore a registry, go back to the command prompt and do a scanreg /fix anyway.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

When I say blank I mean after I found the HP marker I hit disable and then OK but the only thing happening is the little yellow and black worm is moving looking to close but nothing happens.If I go to another page,like here and click back to device manager it just shows the blank screen with the worm still there. If I hit CTRL ALT Delete it says MSGSRV32 not responding and I hit end task and then it is all gone.I then go back to device manager and all is there.
Also if I go to reg restore it only shows about 5 dates,is there a calender to go back further, like before all this BS started.Thanx.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, well I don't know what is happening there. You might try the registry repair (scanreg /fix) anyway.

You can also try to carry out those procedures in Safe Mode.

The default archive for registries is only 5 days (only 4 of which are actually useful). While there is a way to increase this, unfortunately it does not work as advertised and other problems ensue.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

So i did the reistry fix ,not for the first time ,but now my PC turns off faster and my control panel comes up quickly.Not sure what just happened but we will see.Knocking on some wood,my head  hoping this is fixed.Thanx.. :up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

After knocking on whatever is available -- when and if you are confident all is well, you can mark the thread "Solved" using the Thread Tools menu -- else, let me know and we will see if there is anything more we can do to sort this out.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Well i just reinstalled 98se,could not before so we will see.I do marked my threads resolved.I will see in a few days.Can you check out my new thread..Thanx..


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Comimg back to this thread.Not sure what I did but upon a reboot my PC now shows on my monitor everything is in large print.I cannot adjust my settings for the screen area.Very hard to read anything.almost looks like safemode,but it is not..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Same issue as your Sound drivers really -- you've lost the driver install for your Display Adapter. You need to identify the device and then download the drivers from the vendor's site.

Look in the Device Manager or run *dxdiag* and check the Display tab for information. If it just says something like "standard PCI adapter" -- Windows has not identified it.

You can try installing Everest Home Editions system information utility and look under Display > PCI/AGP video to see what it identifies.

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=3


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Nevermind all is fixed.Now on to the sound problem.....


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Well this was all related to my new printer.This issue is solved but I have another issue in another thread here that is somewhat printer related.Thanx for all the help.


----------

